# [US NR] Noah Arthurs 41.96 3BLD



## Noahaha (Dec 2, 2012)

Yay!


----------



## bgdgyfer (Dec 2, 2012)

Congrats!!! Keep practicing!


----------



## A Leman (Dec 2, 2012)

Cool!!!
Great solve Noah.
How does it feel to have a NR?


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 2, 2012)

A Leman said:


> How does it feel to have a NR?



Mostly I'm just relieved. Hence the reaction.


----------



## a small kitten (Dec 2, 2012)

Good work.


----------



## rubikmaster (Dec 2, 2012)

Duuude! Congratulations, that's insane, I'm glad to have you on CubingWorld.


----------



## JasonK (Dec 2, 2012)

Graaaaaats!


----------



## uniacto (Dec 2, 2012)

yaaaaaay  good job


----------



## Akiro (Dec 2, 2012)

Wow! Bravo! 

Keep practicing and now get the NAR!!


----------



## Alpha91 (Dec 2, 2012)

Congrats!! That was about as fast as my one regular 3x3 solve at levittown...


----------



## DrKorbin (Dec 2, 2012)

Oh no, now your single is better than mine 
Congrats!


----------



## CoryThigpen (Dec 2, 2012)

You were right... you WERE feeling it today!


----------



## SirWaffle (Dec 2, 2012)

Wow! You are SO amazing at blind solving. I could only dream to be as good as you someday 
Congrats!


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Dec 2, 2012)

I don't think the video captures the reaction of the room correctly.
It was wild.

Noah, great work. Soon you will be breaking more records!


----------



## rock1313 (Dec 2, 2012)

Well done you deserve it :tu

I like how the picture on your blindfold is the same on your avatar.


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 2, 2012)

Well done


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Dec 2, 2012)

"I learned BLD once, but I only really use it as a party trick." only as a party trick my butt.


----------



## JustinJ (Dec 2, 2012)

Congrats! You've had this coming for a while.

Because I was curious, here are the top ten for 3x3 average to BLD single ratio, not counting your result today.

2009WANG62 - 0.6158437330439501
2009ANAM01 - 0.5310322989233692
2012CHAN13 - 0.5121174352582745
2012ARTH01 - 0.4644945697577276
2008BERG04 - 0.46289794007490637
2011SETY02 - 0.45403539059128184
2008CASI01 - 0.4381877022653722
2012HUYA01 - 0.42376192117660577
2009COLO03 - 0.4179728317659352
2010CULL01 - 0.41213987244336925


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Dec 2, 2012)

Nice Job Noah!!!! Keep it up!! Sad I missed it, guess you'll just have to break it again soon.


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 2, 2012)

*Noah Arthurs 41.96 Official 3BLD US National Record*



JustinJ said:


> Congrats! You've had this coming for a while.
> 
> Because I was curious, here are the top ten for 3x3 average to BLD single ratio, not counting your result today.
> 
> ...



I actually got worse at this today because I had a 19.33 3x3 average, which is really good for me. I won't even be top 10 lol.

EDIT: Where's Haiyan???


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 2, 2012)

Nice! Love the reaction haha.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 2, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> EDIT: Where's Haiyan???


He never managed to get an average


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 2, 2012)

*Noah Arthurs 41.96 Official 3BLD US National Record*



qqwref said:


> He never managed to get an average



Oh lol.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Dec 2, 2012)

It was pretty nice.


----------



## Johan444 (Dec 2, 2012)

Amazing accomplishment!


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks for all the kind responses, everyone! I am very relieved to have a good time in comp now, so that I can focus on my true passion, 4BLD =D


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 2, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Thanks for all the kind responses, everyone! I am very relieved to have a good time in comp now, so that I can focus on my true passion, 4BLD =D



I'm very excited to see how this goes now!


----------



## rowehessler (Dec 2, 2012)

great solve noah, congrats


----------



## Andreaillest (Dec 2, 2012)

Some pretty execution there. 
Congrats.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Dec 2, 2012)

Congratulations.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Dec 2, 2012)

I feel relieved for you. Congrats.


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 2, 2012)

What was the scramble? Good job again, Noah!
I was doing my memo during the record, so after looking at the clapping, I forgot my memo, so I ragequitted at the solve just to congratulate him.


----------



## Goosly (Dec 2, 2012)

^ I don't get why they applaud during blindfolded. It's so disturbing for the other competitors.


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 2, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> What was the scramble? Good job again, Noah!
> I was doing my memo during the record, so after looking at the clapping, I forgot my memo, so I ragequitted at the solve just to congratulate him.



Sorry 



Goosly said:


> ^ I don't get why they applaud during blindfolded. It's so disturbing for the other competitors.



This.


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 2, 2012)

NAR now?


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 2, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> NAR now?



In 4BLD maybe


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 2, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> In 4BLD maybe



What do you normally get on a daily basis?


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 2, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> What do you normally get on a daily basis?



Recently on average I finish execution around 4:45. I have >50% accuracy though, so that's what I really have to work on.


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 3, 2012)

*Reconstruction*

Scramble: D2 U2 L' R' U2 R B2 F D R D' L2 B2 U' L2 U2 R' U2 F2

Orient: x' y

Corner Memo: OFNXMLP = OFten NiXon MuLls about Peeing
Edge Memo: HBVQSITDGFJ = HuBVanQuish SITeD GooFJay

Memo Time: ~14 seconds = 1.29 PPS

Put on the blindfold: ~0.5 seconds

Edge Execution (53):
[U' ; [u' L' u , M2]] (10)
[U2 x ; [U R U' , M']] (10)
[x D [U R2 U' , M']] (10)
R' U' M' U2 M U' R (7)
[R ; [R , U' M' U] (9)
U R U' M2 U R' U' (7)

Partity (7):
D' L2 D M2 D' L2 D

Corner execution (43):
[x U2 ; [R , U L2 U']] (9)
[x' y' R ; [U2 , R D R']] (9)
[D x ; [R' , U L2 U']] (10)
R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R (15)

Execution time: ~27.5 seconds
Movecount (STM): 103
TPS (STM): 3.75

Fun fact: 41.96 is the same time that Gabriel Orozco first broke the NAR with.


----------



## acohen527 (Dec 3, 2012)

*Noah Arthurs 41.96 Official 3BLD US National Record*



Noahaha said:


> *Reconstruction*
> 
> Scramble: D2 U2 L' R' U2 R B2 F D R D' L2 B2 U' L2 U2 R' U2 F2
> 
> ...



I was right about it starting with H and ending with GHJ


----------



## fastcubesolver (Dec 3, 2012)

very impressive!


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 3, 2012)

*Noah Arthurs 41.96 Official 3BLD US National Record*

http://06880danwoog.com/2012/12/03/more-challenging-than-a-blind-rubiks-cube/

RoFL


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Dec 3, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> http://06880danwoog.com/2012/12/03/more-challenging-than-a-blind-rubiks-cube/
> 
> RoFL


This is awesome!


----------



## Kian (Dec 3, 2012)

What a jerk I am for demanding quiet while people applauded your record.


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 3, 2012)

*Noah Arthurs 41.96 Official 3BLD US National Record*



Kian said:


> What a jerk I am for demanding quiet while people applauded your record.



You were doing your own solve, so you deserved the same respect I got.


----------



## Kian (Dec 3, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> You were doing your own solve, so you deserved the same respect I got.



If I knew it was a NR I wouldn't have put a hand up. I don't even really care about my solves, I just try to keep us from having an inconsistently loud atmosphere during blind. It's not the level of noise that is distracting, but the change in it.


----------



## Goosly (Dec 3, 2012)

I was at two competitions where Marcell broke the WR. He cheered in silence, the audience did not applaud. There's no need to disturb the other competitors.


----------

